# Playing with Thomas



## minicoop1985 (Oct 28, 2014)

Playing with Thomas by longm1985, on Flickr

Aaaaaaaand then my camera died again.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 28, 2014)

you know those Canons will do that ...
nice photo, I like that little guy to the left in that circle too.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 28, 2014)

This poor dudes' 7D totally stopped working ==> So... my 7D quit | Photography Forum

oh wait .... nevermind


----------



## snowbear (Oct 28, 2014)

When my oldest was three, he had to get rabies shots.  We rewarded/bribed him with Brio trains.  He did real well, for a little guy.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Oct 28, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> This poor dudes' 7D totally stopped working ==> So... my 7D quit | Photography Forum
> 
> oh wait .... nevermind



Yeah, it revived for a while, then... bam. Dead again. Booooooooo


----------



## minicoop1985 (Oct 28, 2014)

snowbear said:


> When my oldest was three, he had to get rabies shots.  We rewarded/bribed him with Brio trains.  He did real well, for a little guy.


'

Ow. I'd say he earned it... those shots hurt a lot, I've been told.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 28, 2014)

Ouch.  Time for a D810


----------



## snowbear (Oct 28, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > When my oldest was three, he had to get rabies shots.  We rewarded/bribed him with Brio trains.  He did real well, for a little guy.
> ...


Yeah.  Luckily it was only 6 (5 rabies, one gamaglobulin or however it's spelled).


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 28, 2014)

snowbear said:


> Ouch.  Time for a D810


but he's a Canon shooter.

So if he upgraded it would be a what ... iphone 3 ?


----------



## minicoop1985 (Oct 28, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > Ouch.  Time for a D810
> ...



Ouch...  You guys are brutal....

More like time for a 1D.  I wish


----------



## Derrel (Oct 28, 2014)

Cool pic. Brings back memories for me. My son LOVED the various Thomas trains when he was little, and loved the videos too. We had a whole set of trains and tracks and a nice table. Hours of fun. I thought the videos really had wonderful stories and taught good values.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 29, 2014)

did you kill your Hasselblad recently too ?


----------



## minicoop1985 (Oct 29, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> did you kill your Hasselblad recently too ?



Yes. Yes I did. This is starting to look like a nasty little pattern, isn't it?


----------

